# Paging bikesdirect....



## brucemx372 (Mar 24, 2009)

how long before you get another batch of immortal Ice or spirit in the 59cm frame???

ived tried to contact you guys, but i dont know if ive been getting through.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

brucemx372 said:


> how long before you get another batch of immortal Ice or spirit in the 59cm frame???
> 
> ived tried to contact you guys, but i dont know if ive been getting through.


Are you using the email on the site? I have guys answering those all day long 5 days a week [no one there on sat and sun]

New Immortals with New DuraAce due in May 25th
Two models with DA - one at $1995 and one at $2795
I think they will be the best CF / DA deals around

Should have preBook up on those about May 1

thanks
mike


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Mike; While you're available... how long does SHIMANO usually take for warranty issues? I sent BD a wheel, that got sent to Shimano 2 months ago. Rear wheel, bad pawls...


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

cyclesport45 said:


> Mike; While you're available... how long does SHIMANO usually take for warranty issues? I sent BD a wheel, that got sent to Shimano 2 months ago. Rear wheel, bad pawls...


They can sometimes be real quick; and other times seem to take forever

Please e-mail chris at [email protected] and ask him for follow up info
this should not take 2 months [but during the last two months, we have China Bike Show, chinesse new year, and Taiwan Bike show - everything slows down in the bike biz during this time]

PM me if you do not hear a good time frame from chris


----------



## waporvare (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, I sent off three emails in the past week asking a few questions and never receicved not the first reply. Too bad, I had pretty much made up my mind I would buy an Immortal series bike, but if they won't even respond to simple emails that tells me the customer service leaves a lot to be desired.

Looks like I may end up going with Neuvation or a caad9.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

waporvare said:


> Well, I sent off three emails in the past week asking a few questions and never receicved not the first reply. Too bad, I had pretty much made up my mind I would buy an Immortal series bike, but if they won't even respond to simple emails that tells me the customer service leaves a lot to be desired.
> 
> Looks like I may end up going with Neuvation or a caad9.



FYI...

since its an online order, the forum (this) is where most of your questions can be answered most of us have had the SAME issues and most of us can tell you the motions of going through getting/ choosing a BD bike. I have had three... Love em'


----------



## waporvare (Apr 4, 2009)

My questions were rather simple

1. What exactly is the warranty?

2. If I were to purchase, can I use both paypal and a credit card? I've got $900 in my paypal account, the bike I want would be around $2000.

3. When are new Ti models going to be available?


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Bikes Direct Paint jobs*

Mike,
two years on my Champion and only real complaint is the Nascar-esque decals, etc.
Have you ever considered moving toward a simpler more elegant approach. 
If and when I upgrade to carbon or Ti and something better than Ultegra, I would probably be more intrigued by a rig that was bereft of all those decals (understand that probably nothing can be done about some of the components like the wheels etc).

Might also be a solution to those naysayers who give you cr*p about using old trademarks like Motobecane.

Would also give the bike a custom look at the BD bargain price.

Just a thought.


----------



## waporvare (Apr 4, 2009)

Well...I certainly am glad I posted my questions here which were so promptly answered. Thanks 20sMotoSpirit! lol


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

waporvare said:


> Well...I certainly am glad I posted my questions here which were so promptly answered. Thanks 20sMotoSpirit! lol


Start a new thread asking for help... not in the thread! - Give and Take.
you can PM mike 'bikesdirect' for questions.
plus the sarcasm doesn't help.


----------



## waporvare (Apr 4, 2009)

20sMotoSpirit said:


> FYI...
> 
> since its an online order, the forum (this) is where most of your questions can be answered most of us have had the SAME issues and *most of us can tell you the motions of going through getting/ choosing a BD bike.* I have had three... Love em'


[sarcasm on] So you aren't in the "most of us category I take it?" [/sarcasm off]


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

waporvare said:


> [sarcasm on] So you aren't in the "most of us category I take it?" [/sarcasm off]


On some questions, No. but that's the point of asking. Others may have similar questions or may have an experience to share.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

waporvare said:


> My questions were rather simple
> 
> 1. What exactly is the warranty?
> 
> ...



They way paypal will work on something like this is that it will withdraw your total balance from paypal before taking any money from whatever means of payment you choose. So if you have $900 there it will get that money first and then from whatever card you choose to pay with for the remaining balance. Not really a BD question you could look this up under paypal FAQ.


----------



## waporvare (Apr 4, 2009)

well, I figured a paging thread should work.


----------



## waporvare (Apr 4, 2009)

<---- not happy that someone deleted my posts btw. weaksauce!


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

waporvare said:


> Well, I sent off three emails in the past week asking a few questions and never receicved not the first reply. Too bad, I had pretty much made up my mind I would buy an Immortal series bike, but if they won't even respond to simple emails that tells me the customer service leaves a lot to be desired.
> 
> Looks like I may end up going with Neuvation or a caad9.


I hear this from time to time; but really do not understand it

I have people answering e-mails all the time and they answer every e-mail that comes in.
Plus I have had several e-mail addresses put up and a fax line
It is really hard to understand what has happened, but my guess is spam filter or servicer issues.

If you PM me your e-mail address I can have your case researched, I would really like to know what happened; but I know if your e-mail came in - it was answered

Sorry you had a problem


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

fran2537 said:


> Mike,
> two years on my Champion and only real complaint is the Nascar-esque decals, etc.
> Have you ever considered moving toward a simpler more elegant approach.
> If and when I upgrade to carbon or Ti and something better than Ultegra, I would probably be more intrigued by a rig that was bereft of all those decals (understand that probably nothing can be done about some of the components like the wheels etc).
> ...


I find the Motobecane look very classic - but not everyone will like it. New le Champion CF LTD which is wilder has gotten good feedback. le Champion Ti versions are rather clean - maybe to clean for some

BUT naysayers do not have an issue with the brand name - that is an excuse. Their issue is pricing - they hate it. example: we have new full 7900 DA Immortal coming with Mavics and WCS - $2795 -- naysayers will hate it. Why? they think full DA top level spec bikes should be $5500 [but we will sell them all before we can get more no matter what the naysayers think]

When the new le Champion CF LTD hits the site - let me know what you think of its look


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

The lack of good graphics pushed me to another bike that was just slightly more. Its not just the sticker going across the downtube. Most of the big boys have some really nice schemes all over the bike. I acknowledge the value the brand brings, but for some folks like me, I need a little bling.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

yakky said:


> The lack of good graphics pushed me to another bike that was just slightly more. Its not just the sticker going across the downtube. Most of the big boys have some really nice schemes all over the bike. I acknowledge the value the brand brings, but for some folks like me, I need a little bling.




first the factory needs to lean how to apply the dt sticker/decal correctly... they do NOT go directly across the 'equator' of the dt, they should be rotated slightly above since you are almost always looking down on the bike. look at any (other bike) closely and you will see what I mean. sorry, just a pet peeve I have w/ these things


----------



## Xanlact (Apr 22, 2009)

No sense starting a new thread...

There a chance that the bikes will get a bit more variety on the color scheme? So many blues, blacks, greys...i'd love a red!  Always a fan of the Red or Green Knight over the Black. hehe


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Sent my rear wheel back to Motobecane 3 months ago. Warranty issue, with Shimano. Do I have a rear wheel? No, I do not.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

cyclesport45 said:


> Sent my rear wheel back to Motobecane 3 months ago. Warranty issue, with Shimano. Do I have a rear wheel? No, I do not.



I would really like to hear about this
Please PM me the details


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I got a brand new rear wheel. NEW! Seems that UPS is incompetent. Bikesdirect made good anyways. Still a happy Moto customer...


----------



## Sammy Garcia (Jul 4, 2008)

waporvare said:


> Well, I sent off three emails in the past week asking a few questions and never receicved not the first reply. Too bad, I had pretty much made up my mind I would buy an Immortal series bike, but if they won't even respond to simple emails that tells me the customer service leaves a lot to be desired.
> 
> Looks like I may end up going with Neuvation or a caad9.


My experience with BD: got a flawless bike, for the third time. It even has the Ritchey WCS Protocol wheelset I have read complaints about. I have ridden it about 10 months, have not had any issues. Zero. Simultaneously, I got a wheelset from Neuvation, R28 SL5, fitted with enduro ceramic bearings, for my other bike. Reported the bearings on the front wheel being kind of loose. Ron Hawkins admitted they have had issues with it, and that they would send me some shims that correct the problem. 45 days latter, nada. No shims, no follow up, nothing. I guess I got it backwards. Nonetheless, if I buy another bike in the future, it will be from BD, and likewise, Neuvation for my next wheelset.


----------

